# weekend grouper fishing



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

Anybody going out this weekend? I got my own gear, will buy bait and help with fuel. At least two hours notice please! Pm me or call 8503134417 Just lookin to have a good time fishing with good folks.
Richard


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Have you checked the weather?


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

Orion45 said:


> Have you checked the weather?


Nope.... guess would be a good idea. I just got cabin fever. Been too long since ive been fishing... Well nevermind rain and storms all weekend. Thanks orion45 good looking out!
Richard
Edit, wether channel says rain sat and sun. Local says mostly sunny 10 to 15nw on sat and chance of rain sunday. Saturday looks good for sure but sunday is a no go


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

guam_bomb80 said:


> Nope.... guess would be a good idea. I just got cabin fever. Been too long since ive been fishing... Well nevermind rain and storms all weekend. Thanks orion45 good looking out!
> Richard
> Edit, wether channel says rain sat and sun. Local says mostly sunny 10 to 15nw on sat and chance of rain sunday. Saturday looks good for sure but sunday is a no go



You really should check the marine report. 

*SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY IN EFFECT THROUGH SUNDAY MORNING*

...GALE WATCH IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH LATE SUNDAY
NIGHT...

*TODAY*
NORTHWEST WINDS 20 TO 25 KNOTS BECOMING NORTH AROUND 15
KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 4 TO 6 FEET SUBSIDING TO 2 TO 4 FEET
LATE. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS ROUGH BECOMING CHOPPY IN THE
AFTERNOON.

*TONIGHT*
NORTH WINDS AROUND 15 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHEAST 15 TO
20 KNOTS LATE IN THE EVENING...THEN INCREASING TO 20 TO 25 KNOTS
AFTER MIDNIGHT. SEAS BUILDING TO 3 TO 5 FEET AFTER MIDNIGHT. BAYS
AND COASTAL WATERWAYS CHOPPY TO ROUGH.


----------

